# Fix up the clunker or get a new bike?



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

I spent a good part of yesterday and the day before researching bike parts to fix my bike with.  Trying to decide if I want to fix the clunker up or save my pennies for a new bike instead.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

I was amazed at how much new tech I could get new compared to buying parts individually when thinking about this last summer. I think if you need any kind of suspension parts, then the decision gets easier. 

I ended up buying a new bike, but then again I have a bike problem. 

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

The major stuff I need is a new wheel set and a new fork.  I also need to replace the pivot bearings in the rear, but that shouldn't be too much if I do it myself.  With the new wheels I was planning on switching to mechanical disk brakes and replacing the brake lever that I bent to crap while I was at it.  I'm looking at around $500 in parts.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

$500 isn't much, I guess the way I would look at it would be to question what else on the bike will need to be replaced in the coming year... again I have a bike problem so keep that in mind, but for $2K you could get a new bike with a much better wheelset and fork than you will get for $500.  

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Jisch said:


> $500 isn't much, I guess the way I would look at it would be to question what else on the bike will need to be replaced in the coming year... again I have a bike problem so keep that in mind, but for $2K you could get a new bike with a much better wheelset and fork than you will get for $500.
> 
> John



Bike budget would definitely be sub $2K.  Some of the bikes that would more likely be in my price range have the same fork (Tora) and brakes (BB7) that I've been looking at.  I'd get more suspension travel out of a new bike though.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bike budget would definitely be sub $2K.  Some of the bikes that would more likely be in my price range have the same fork (Tora) and brakes (BB7) that I've been looking at.  I'd get more suspension travel out of a new bike though.



Brian

Pretty soon I am going to have a set of disc wheels for sale real cheap ($50). They are nothing special, Sun SOS wheels. They should be more than enough to get you thru the season if you want to convert to disc brakes and also buy some time to save for a new ride.

There are some really sick deals out there now on left over Iron Horse MKIII frames with the DW link suspension for around $700 including the rear shock. If you can swing it I would pick up that frame before they sell out and then save up for the rest of the build over the season. Wheel world usually has very good deals on build kits to finish off a frame. Everyone that owns that frame seems  to love it.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Trying to decide if I want to fix the clunker up or save my pennies for a new bike instead.



Please buy a new bike so I don't have to wait for you to fix your shit on the trail this season...




:razz:


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> There are some really sick deals out there now on left over Iron Horse MKIII frames with the DW link suspension for around $700 including the rear shock



Full bike. $1,000:

http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Trail-All-Mountain?CAWELAID=197451503

That looks like a damn good deal, plus they have a 21" frame for the big man.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Let me know on the wheels Tim, definitely interested.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Full bike. $1,000:
> 
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Trail-All-Mountain?CAWELAID=197451503
> 
> That looks like a damn good deal, plus they have a 21" frame for the big man.



The components of that bike are pretty low end.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The components of that bike are pretty low end.



Oh God, here we go... :roll:

I don't know enough about individual bike parts to comment, but isn't it a decent enough foundation? The big man is going to be busting things anyway so he can upgrade as he goes along. If he built up with better components on the $700 frame, he's going to go way past a grand, no? I would bet that thing would be like a Cadillac compared to his old Stumpjumper...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Please buy a new bike so I don't have to wait for you to fix your shit on the trail this season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me, I don't like having to stop so I can fix stuff either...



Greg said:


> Full bike. $1,000:
> 
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Trail-All-Mountain?CAWELAID=197451503
> 
> That looks like a damn good deal, plus they have a 21" frame for the big man.



Looks like a decent deal, not too sure about some of the componentry though.

That brings me to another concern of mine about buying a bike/frame online; how do I know the right size?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2009)

Chainlove has a Titus on right now for $1800


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Believe me, I don't like having to stop so I can fix stuff either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Gremf has a 21" MKIII. You could always throw a leg over his.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Chainlove has a Titus on right now for $1800



Thats a good deal for that bike, but the geo is more suited for pure XC riding. For a trail bike you want something with around a 69d to 68d head tube angle. That Titus has a 71d head tube angle


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Chainlove has a Titus on right now for $1800



Saw that.  Definitely don't have $1800 to drop on a bike at the moment.  Thanks though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

This thread sucks. I was doing fine and had no MTB jones until now. Thanks Brian. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> This thread sucks. I was doing fine and had no MTB jones until now. Thanks Brian. :roll:



No problem. :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh God, here we go... :roll:
> 
> I don't know enough about individual bike parts to comment, but isn't it a decent enough foundation? The big man is going to be busting things anyway so he can upgrade as he goes along. If he built up with better components on the $700 frame, he's going to go way past a grand, no? I would bet that thing would be like a Cadillac compared to his old Stumpjumper...




unfortunatly thats a very good frame with crappy components. If it was someone smaller than Brian that stuff may last a while. But at his size he would be replacing most of that stuff very soon. Its always alot cheaper to buy a bike with good components than one with junk and upgrading as stuff breaks.


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

It's my fault. We've been talking about fixing his bike, to which I responded that since he's likely to spend nearly as much as to get a new bike anyway, why not just get a new one. The bike he's on now is his Dad's and quite old; even his Dad said it's not likely to last much longer.

That said, sub-1K is the goal, otherwise it won't happen this year. Don't know how reasonable that is, but he managed before on the other Specialized before being given the better bike; that was somewhere around $500 or $600, IIRC.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

severine said:


> It's my fault. We've been talking about fixing his bike, to which I responded that since he's likely to spend nearly as much as to get a new bike anyway, why not just get a new one. The bike he's on now is his Dad's and quite old; even his Dad said it's not likely to last much longer.
> 
> That said, sub-1K is the goal, otherwise it won't happen this year. Don't know how reasonable that is, but he managed before on the other Specialized before being given the better bike; that was somewhere around $500 or $600, IIRC.



Well sub-1K isn't likely to happen for a full bike, so I guess I'm buying parts...


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Well sub-1K isn't likely to happen for a full bike, so I guess I'm buying parts...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Well sub-1K isn't likely to happen for a full bike, so I guess I'm buying parts...



You can find a nice hard tail for that:wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> unfortunatly thats a very good frame with crappy components. If it was someone smaller than Brian that stuff may last a while. But at his size he would be replacing most of that stuff very soon. Its always alot cheaper to buy a bike with good components than one with junk and upgrading as stuff breaks.



I get it, but it's not like they are all going to fall apart on him right away. Just looking at it as a way to get him on _something _for relative cheap that's probably a million times better than what he's on now. Of course if the budget allows for it, buy better up front, but it sounds like sub $1K is the goal. I know the $700 frame and build up over the summer would result in a better bike in the end, but if Brian is anything like me, instant gratification is a requirement. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

Frame - $699
http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Frame-All-Mountain?sc=11&category=27532



Build kit - $330
http://greenfishsports.com/product/...ce-Face-Evolve-Sram-X9-All-MTN-Build-Kit.html


Fork - $279
http://www.bicyclebuys.com/item/1665487

Wheels - $50
Mr.evil special


Total - $1358


My advice still stands – pick up that frame soon if you can, & get the rest of the parts when you can afford them over the season


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Brian is anything like me, instant gratification is a requirement. :lol:



Yes, that is normally true.  In this case though it might make more sense to piece something together as I have the money.

What I'll most likely end up doing is buying wheels, fork and brakes for my current bike that would also work on a new frame down the road.  I may be able to get by with the fork I have on there now for a little while, but I think it's on it's last legs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Frame - $699
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Frame-All-Mountain?sc=11&category=27532
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely an intriguing idea.  That fork looks like a pretty good deal, do you know anything about it?


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

I have one of those forks on my son's bike. It seems pretty solid and being a coil its pretty bombproof. We've had it about 4 years and its been really smooth throughout. 

John


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Definitely an intriguing idea.  That fork looks like a pretty good deal, do you know anything about it?



Its a pretty good fork. The only thing I don't like about it is the SPV dampening platform. Its kind of like propedal in a fork. I prefer Manitou's TPC dampening that I have in my Nixon. But your also pretty mechanically inclined. There are detailedinstructions online for how to remove the SPV valve in that shock and make it more plush. I am a big fan or Manitou forks, they are a very good value compared to Fox and RS


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Frame - $699
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-MKIII-Frame-All-Mountain?sc=11&category=27532



Those frames only go up to 19", while the size chart suggests that I should have a 21".  I definitely don't want to be too stretched out, but that seems like it might be a little on the too small side..


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2009)

The good thing about the fork suggested it that it has adjustable travel. So you could set it for around 100mm of travel and use it on your current bike, and also use it on a new ride at full travel. You just need to make sure you don't cut the steerer tube too short


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The good thing about the fork suggested it that it has adjustable travel. So you could set it for around 100mm of travel and use it on your current bike, and also use it on a new ride at full travel. You just need to make sure you don't cut the steerer tube too short



Yup, that adjustability wasn't lost on me.  I'd probably have to crank it all the way down to 90mm to keep the geometry from getting too effed up.  The head tube on my current bike is pretty long, and I use a bunch of spacers, so I doubt that I'd cut the steerer tube too short.  I'd probably leave it a bit long and put a spacer on top of the stem just to be on the safe side though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2009)

So....any decisions here? You have ~ 2 months... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> So....any decisions here? You have ~ 2 months... :lol:



Not yet, but I am anxious to buy some parts.  I like parts.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Not yet, but I am anxious to buy some parts.  I like parts.



Brian

You wouldn’t happen to need a new front Der? I just ordered one for my bike only to realize it’s the wrong one. If I can avoid having to return it that would be nice.


This is the one I ordered by accident, it cost me $35
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=25203&category=76


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Brian
> 
> You wouldn’t happen to need a new front Der? I just ordered one for my bike only to realize it’s the wrong one. If I can avoid having to return it that would be nice.
> 
> ...



I don't need one for my current bike, and that one wouldn't work anyway since it uses an E-type derailleur.

If I get a new frame then I'll need one then, but I'm not entirely committed to that idea yet.


----------

